# Miracle grow



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

If I were to grow some plants in a small tank with miracle grow, without any fish, would they be safe to then move into a different tank once grown?
I'm trying to get my 29gal nice and green, but I can't afford good substrate for awhile, so I'm trying to think of a way to do it verryy cheap. (mother already has miracle grow in the basement)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, just rinse them off. But then you'll have to decide how you're going to keep the plants alive/healthy in the other tank.


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a lot =D


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

you can also try this: http://gwapa.org/wordpress/articles/mineralized-soil-substrate/

i havent done it myself but i know a lot of people who have been very sucesfull


----------



## alpha_betta (Apr 28, 2010)

ddavila06 said:


> you can also try this: http://gwapa.org/wordpress/articles/mineralized-soil-substrate/


Nice article, thanks for linking, that is a lot easier then the one I found at the Krib which had directions for finding sandy loam and getting it tested for proper nutrients... and many other steps that I can not remember.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I use miracle grow organic capped with gravel... it's a pretty common method... Diana Walstead style. Works awesome!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

alpha_betta said:


> Nice article, thanks for linking, that is a lot easier then the one I found at the Krib which had directions for finding sandy loam and getting it tested for proper nutrients... and many other steps that I can not remember.


Thanks to the GWAPA guys for coming up with it, i only passed it along


----------

